# Packing for a Tour



## Pie4Weebl (May 4, 2010)

Hey Guys-
I have a little survey for those of you who have been on tour. I will be hitting the road this summer for the first time and will be out for a couple months on a bus and I have no clue how much I need to pack and in what sort of quantities. 

Suggestions?


----------



## soundman (May 4, 2010)

I like to pack between 10 and 12 days worth of cloths an extra pair of shoes and a few sweatshirts that can be layered I like two smaller suitcases rather than one big one because one can live in the bays and the other in the junk bunk. OR if all the bunks are taken one can live in the center of the bay and the other near the door so you don't have to crawl into the bay to grab what you need. If you will be playing outdoor venues I would suggest an additional extra pair of shoes and some more socks. 

Most nights you will shower at the venue, some venues will have towels that are a little questionable, I always bring my own along with a pair of cheap flip flops. No telling when the last time it was cleaned is. 

Most buses have wi-fi and dvd players in each bunch. I like to bring a few dvds to pass the time on long drives. There are never enough outlets so I few power strips can help, everyone wants to have their phone, laptop and razor plugged in at all times. An idea I stole from a wardobe girl is to get a clothespin basket to hang from the bunk curtain. That way at the end of the day you can just empty you pockets into the basket and that way when you wake up you will know right where your phone, wallet, lammy, glasses and change are. 

Above all remember you will be sharing the space with 5-11 other people. There is limited storage inside. Put what you can under the bus and when the bus stops to buy food don't shop like you are going to feed a family of four for a week. Most times we would stop every 3 or 4 days and yet people would still buy way too much each time. With limited storage it because a problem if everyone buys 2 family sized packs of pizza rolls.


----------



## wolf825 (May 6, 2010)

Ahh...the bus and tour life...Its like living in a submarine--close quarter living at its oddest... Some great tips so far--so let me try and fill in some blanks from my experiences.. 

Biggest issue for most are noise, smell, and leaving your crap around in other peoples way. Keep aware of those things.  In a nutshell--keep your planning and packing simple...as if you were goin camping. In fact camping stores have some GREAT handy ways to compact and consolidate a lot of needs...and most drug stores have bins full of 'travel size' items which are perfect for the road... If you have your schedule--try and plan out your travel days and your show days and what you need to do. I used to plan and pack for 10-15 days worth at a shot before needing a big 'recycle' of things...but sometimes if your schedule is spaced out enough you can pack for less. I camped a lot--so I was used to spartan living...few shirts, few shorts, couple sweats, couple pants, bag of socks & a second pair of shoes, bag of personal/toiletry items--done.. Think that everything will get worn 2x if not 4x before a wash break--so 4 shirts can last you 8-10 days (plus the merch guy can hook you up sometimes). Double that use for pants. Not so on socks and undies--pack the most of those. So for me a medium duffelbag and a smaller case or bag, plus my gig/work stuff.. Space is tight--bring out only what you need minimally...everything in the bus belly is for longer stops or overnights or when you have to change out..

Limit whatever 'luxury' items you bring to just a few things you will need (i.e. tools, phone, laptop & accesssories, personal wants etc) and keep any real valuables down to a bare minimum--if you cannot easily replace it on the road at walmart or target--you don't need it with you. You're working--not on vacation--and everything can and will get broken or dropped or have issues..so think of everything you bring as 'disposable' and that will help you organize. I have gone thru many laptops on tours..broken by accident or broken by airlines.. I've had luggage 'lost' and I've seen people SAY they picked up a bag when they didn't..YOU are ultimately responsible for everything you bring but consider it all disposable, which you may have to replace or have a backup for on the important stuff. For example: If you have everything on a laptop harddrive--back it up with a CD AND a USB..AND print it out if needed. If you have your music library on your IPOD--back it up.. Get the idea? I kept all my venue info & contract info when I was touring in both a pair of big Binders, but also electronically. I worked off electronic versions BUT I would update the binders. You don't want broken items or lost/ stolen items / valuables to become a huge issue for you--oh--and leave your bling at home. The real important stuff--should have a backup or two...

Learn to layer your clothing for needs & be comfortable--undershirts, shorts, sweats and tee's etc...plus know the general climates you are going to now to plan for. Rain gear is helpful but don't go crazy with boots and 3 piece outfits--a decent rain jacket and hat is usually more then plenty. Make sure your clothes are durable and comfortable. Extra small things like belts, lanyards, batteries, sharpies and the like--all handy to have..

Pack ALL your worn dirties in sealable plastic bags, til you can get to a venue with washers. Box of trashbags or gallon zip locks are great--ideally the dirties go in the bus belly, but also good to have it a bag with you in the bunk just in case you don't get a chance--and a bag will store great at the foot of the bunk to prop your feet on--or can double as a pillow.  Make sure you do NOT seal up anything that is wet or it will mold/mildew and ruin everything else... 

Don't pack with you to take anything you 'love'...like a favorite leather jacket or irreplacable memento--consider everything you bring as replacable and disposable if it gets trashed, broken, lost, stolen or used up. Again I have gone thru laptops, clothes, tools, and so on--stuff gets left behind, stuff gets broken, stuff gets lost no matter how well you plan--it can and does happen. If you bring a camera--keep it small and simple and cheap...again--stuff you can buy or replace at Walmart... 

Bonus must-haves in advance are plenty of socks and shirts/shorts--and buy more socks when you get a chance cause you go thru them a lot--and being a sock-fairy to others who may have run out can make you friends quick...but re-using the same stinky socks or shirt over and over can make you enemys. Also have an extra pair or two of DRY shoes as mentioned (plus you can 'weatherproof' most shoes to help keep them dry with beeswax/sno-seal and a hair dryer prior to getting them wet). Sweats and loose fitting clothing are great caused it can get cramped.. you will have your work clothes--you will have you 'resting' clothes. Flip flops as mentioned for venue showers are great--foot disease and blisters can really ruin your trip..plus your own towels is great. Basic toiletries--again the travel sizes are wonderful...and pack them into a zip lock bag--same for tooothbrush/paste and mouthwash etc--separate baggie...basically if its liquid it should go into a baggy...else you will hate it when a shampoo bottle or sunscreen tube opens up in clothes or in your laptop bag..or that bottle of mouthwash cracks open onto your 'minty fresh socks'.. 

Medicines--this is something many don't think about but get a good zinc powder (Gold Bond) for feet and other areas that could get sweaty or wet or blister. Pack a basic set of cold meds and allergies stuff if you have allergies. Its not uncommon to get a sniffle on the road or get off a gig at 3am and feel like you have a cold--a couple of Nyquil can help you sleep and ease the symptoms so you can keep goin the next morning. Also pack some anti-diarreha and nausea stuff--some road food will make you sick as a dog...so you will want to curb it as quick as you can. There is a general "bus rule" on tours--the bus bathroom is for 'liquid' waste only--no solids if at all possible (they don't get cleaned out for weeks sometimes depending on schedules--and they will smell up out of the holding tank)--so try to save dumping your recycled solids til the rest stop or venue..or use a trashbag in the bowl...but thats another long story.  Hand sanitizer--wasn't available when I was out--but I would pack it and use it regularly if I was goin on the road again. If you have any prescript meds--get an advanced supply of them. IF you have severe med probs--wear your medic alert wristband, keep it listed in your wallet, and keep your doctor or family emergency contact in there...and tell others you are with of this concern should you have a problem. Your Tour manager will probably have this basic info (I kept a general list of basics on my crew)--BUT you may not be around them or they may not be around you all the time. I had one guy give me his BLOOD type when I asked if he had any medical issues I should know about...you don't need to go crazy but just keep the basic info on you.... 

A small travel sewing kit is great perk to sew up the hole in your pocket you did not know about til later...the one that all your money slipped out of 'somewhere'.. Also--credit cards--overall its best to minimize their use and not travel with more then one or two (in case they get stolen).. I would always keep ONE card empty and ready for any emergency need--i.e. ER visit or emergency purchase or a backup escape plan...  Otherwise--use your deim...thats what its there for... 

Pay attention to a few personal things while in close quarters--if you snore--bring a method to curb your snoring (nose strips or a jaw insert etc) or after a few nights--others may smother you when you sleep. If you do not know if you snore--find out now somehow--lest others 'tell you' the 'hard way'.  For my bus trips I liked having a small neck pillow--it was my 'luxury'...to keep my from getting a stiff neck cramped in a bunk or seat. Some folks brought their own blankets or whatever...be comfortable--have fun...but again don't bring anything that is not 'disposable'. Alternately--if you are like some who can sleep thru anything (I can easily nap under a stage with a full concert going--but not everyone can do that) some folks like to have eye blinders (or a bandanna works great) and some ear plugs which can keep your bunk mates who may be loud or staying up for some reason from mucking your sack time. Some folks like or 'need' to 'decompress' and stay up a while after a load out before bed...some just go right to it--just try to be patient... Also--if you smoke--bring some patches or gum for when you run out or if the others do not smoke and you are not stopping for a while...if you don't smoke (good for you--don't start!) then keep in mind others may--its a part of this industry, and you might have to tolerate it so don't be a smoking nazi.. Be considerate AND tolerant of others as best you can but also understand that when folks get tired they get 'sloppy' and forget sometimes--everyone does to some degree...so keep that in mind.. 

Lastly, If you are in need of your passport for this tour--take extra back up measures (i.e. make color copies/scans of them and email them to yourself or store them in a web mail account etc) and have backup copies of your passport and ID with you.. They won't 'work' as a passport but will be helpful with a consulate office to expedite a replacement and to ID you. Try to keep your passport secure and know where it is at all times. If you are travelling outside the US into Canada or Mexico--US consulate phone #'s in nearby citys are a perk for planning but not neccesary...but what IS a good plan is to take any credit cards or bank phone numbers & info--and keep them in a list handy and secure just in case you need to contact them for lost or stolen items. Last thing you want is to have a lost passport or stolen wallet in another country holding you up or pissing you off and distracting you from things with worry. This website can help you with backup travel plans for passport & ID tips.. Things Travelers Need To Know | Copy Your Passport's Identificiation Page for backup | Passports and Visas

Keep ID/wallets/passports in a secure location--and keep copies in your luggage and with family/friends at home, as well as extra passport photo's if needed. Sometimes there will be a small valuables safe the driver has access to--but not always--and it may not be as 'safe' as locked in your luggage. Do the same with your other ID--drivers license / ID etc.. 

Well that is all I can think of for now...I'm sure I left a ton out. Point here is to stay focused on your job, keep open to the new learning experience and all you will get to do and see...and all you may learn in every stop to expand your current knowledge...but also have fun. Be aware of everything you do for safety & personal security, and be a safe working professional out there. Learn to adapt to the situations as they come--and the challenges you may face...and lastly be respectful to your local crews & their venues--cause many times you're doing what they want to do....or you're doing what they used to do. GL...



-w


----------



## erosing (May 6, 2010)

wolf825 said:


> and lastly be respectful to your local crews & their venues--cause many times you're doing what they want to do....or you're doing what they used to do.



I think this is one of the most important pieces of advice so far. Local crews often get a bad rep. This may be true at times (about individuals not entire crews, in my experience), but <insert here> help you if you roll in to a venue with the belief the local crew is going to suck/be useless/inexperienced cause they sure aren't going to want to help/listen/work if you give off that attitude. Be nice, be courteous, be respectful.

If you are a smoker, ask the local crew where the best/preferred place to smoke is, don't just go out front or to the dock etc and light up, that's bad form.


----------



## len (May 6, 2010)

I agree.

I managed to get by on less changes of clothes, but you do what works for you. 10 - 15 days seems excessive. And bulky. 

Any documents you need with you (passport especially), make copies and leave them with a friend/relative who can fax them to wherever as a second back-up. Same with hard drives, ipods, etc. 

Bring something that can stimulate exercise. A frisbee is the best because it's small, cheap, and everyone knows how to use it. Depending on the tour, you can gain weight because the food is so good and plentiful. 

And to re-state the most important tip already given: consider everything you bring with you as disposable, because the chances of its loss or damage are pretty good.

With cloud computing becoming more accessible, I would put my schedule on my phone and back it up onto a server. Lose the phone, buy new and just download from the internet. I bet the iphone is good for that and probably has a free/cheap ap for it. 

The best part of touring (for me) was the simplicity of it. Once you know your job (and what they plan on your job being and what it actually turns into during the tour are sometimes different) you'll find a decent amount of free time, even on show days. The last tour I was on I was able to walk the cities a lot. I could usually find a bookstore and had plenty of time to read. David Byrne brings a bicycle on tour. One crew chief I know had a pretty decent weight rack on the backline truck. The loading docks looked like Muscle Beach, but everybody enjoyed using them.


----------



## wolf825 (May 6, 2010)

Arez said:


> I think this is one of the most important pieces of advice so far. Local crews often get a bad rep. This may be true at times (about individuals not entire crews, in my experience), but <insert here> help you if you roll in to a venue with the belief the local crew is going to suck/be useless/inexperienced cause they sure aren't going to want to help/listen/work if you give off that attitude. Be nice, be courteous, be respectful.
> 
> If you are a smoker, ask the local crew where the best/preferred place to smoke is, don't just go out front or to the dock etc and light up, that's bad form.





Excellent point--remember your local crew knows their venue better then you do..engage them and work along side of them--dont' dictate..a lot of times you have to adapt and minimally compromise and adjust to the limitations. Always ASK and never ASSUME is a good rule of thumb-and yet always keep a sharp eye on how and what they do to make sure they are doing it safe. There is an art to being a mother hen without being a mother hen.  Many times you can become a teacher to some crew folk for tips and tricks and shortcuts..but it also goes both ways and you can pick up a few quickie tips here and there.. To you it may be another #$%%^ theater, arena or shed....but to them its home AND they know the space...the cable paths, the points, the places that do and don't get used for whatever, the house rules as well as the town and area for things you may need...and often if you need a fix--a weld or repair--they can be a great team to have for you to help. So--try to find and go with the flow to a degree. They are there to help you....



-w


----------



## erosing (May 6, 2010)

wolf825 said:


> I've had luggage 'lost' and I've seen people SAY they picked up a bag when they didn't..YOU are ultimately responsible for everything you bring but consider it all disposable, which you may have to replace or have a backup for on the important stuff. For example: If you have everything on a laptop harddrive--back it up with a CD AND a USB..AND print it out if needed. If you have your music library on your IPOD--back it up.. Get the idea?



That brings up another point many people don't think of or forget: keep at least one back up in a different location. You should not store your only back up with your computer. If your computer gets lost then so does your backup, but if your backup is in your checked luggage (or on the bus) and your laptop is in your bag with you if one of them gets lost/stolen/damaged/left, you still have the other. 

Keep in mind also that while having everything online is great, what are you going to do if you don't have a means of connection to retrieve that data.


----------



## mstaylor (May 13, 2010)

wolf825 said:


> Excellent point--remember your local crew knows their venue better then you do..engage them and work along side of them--dont' dictate..a lot of times you have to adapt and minimally compromise and adjust to the limitations. Always ASK and never ASSUME is a good rule of thumb-and yet always keep a sharp eye on how and what they do to make sure they are doing it safe. There is an art to being a mother hen without being a mother hen.  Many times you can become a teacher to some crew folk for tips and tricks and shortcuts..but it also goes both ways and you can pick up a few quickie tips here and there.. To you it may be another #$%%^ theater, arena or shed....but to them its home AND they know the space...the cable paths, the points, the places that do and don't get used for whatever, the house rules as well as the town and area for things you may need...and often if you need a fix--a weld or repair--they can be a great team to have for you to help. So--try to find and go with the flow to a degree. They are there to help you....
> 
> 
> 
> -w


As ;ocal labor supplier as well as the SM and head rigger,this is great advice. The locals can be great help or they can be your worst nightmare. I have been to other houses as a show guy and as long as you treat them with respect, most times they will do all they can to help. Be v jerk and your life will be tough.


----------



## RonaldBeal (May 16, 2010)

Background: Did my first tour in 1994. I've been doing it ever since... average 200 days a year. 
Some ground rules for packing... 
1. You want everything to be as pedestrian friendly as possible. There are times when the bus isn't close to the hotel or venue, or you have to hoof it through an airport terminal. Luggage carts are not always available. It sucks to have to make several trips, or to exert lots of effort just to move everything from point A to point B.
My setup: 1 main suitcase; This has the bulk of my cloths, toiletries, etc.... retractable handle and wheels. 1 backpack; I use this as my shower bag/ overnight bag. It sucks dragging a large suitcase into a venue to shower each night, or for a short overnight stay in a hotel. 1 briefcase; laptop, travel info, gig paperwork, etc... my laptop bag has a bit that attaches to the handle of the big suitcase, so I don't need to wheel it separately. 1 Small duffel bag; When I start a tour, this is usually empty and stored in the suitcase. as the tour progresses, this is where I stuff swag, souvenirs, toiletry restocks, extra cloths for out of season weather, etc. This bag attaches to the a strap on the front of my big suitcase. When I move my luggage, I have my backpack on my back, and breifcase and duffel hanging on/from my big suitcase. The suitcase stays balanced, so I can support it with one hand, and i have one hand free to open doors, hold a soda, hand over plane tickets, or open the hotel room door.

2. What to pack: I try to do laundry every friday. (by having production send it out to the local fluff and fold.) some times that is not possible... I.E. no show that day, or a holiday... so I usually pack about 10 changes of cloths, with 3 or so in my backpack, and the rest in the main suitcase. I keep one pair of 'day off" shoes, and one pair of "work" shoes. sometimes sandals or shower shoes as well. always have a light jacket, even in the summer... some places over-air-condition. Take at least one nice set of cloths for a dinner out, etc.
Sundries: Sunglasses, snivel kit (Pepto Bismal, Immodium, Advil, Benadryl, Claritan Sinus, Nyquil, Gold Bond extra strength medicated, chapstick, sunscreen, bug repellant, splinter tweezers, etc.... some of the Adventure Travel first Aid kits have most of this, and make great starters... just keep up on expirations, and supplement as needed.)
Two laundry bags: one large one for the suitcase, and a small one for the backpack/ shower bag.
Business accessories: Laptop, power cables, ethernet and USB cables... any computer adaptors. A folder or notebook to keep hotel reciepts, gig paperwork and travel info in, and organized. Tools for your gig. Cell phone and charger. etc...
Comfort items/ toys: Books, Ipod, Ipod travel speakers, camera, Chargers for all gadgets. Power adaptors for international travel. download/computer cables for gadgets. Deck of cards. Games (Xbox, PS3, Wii.)

I'll try and take some pictures since I'm out on tour at the moment, and will put in a later post.
Hope it helps.
good luck, and have fun!
RB


----------



## RonaldBeal (May 16, 2010)

Here is my standard luggage setup. Last night I did a show in Antwerp, Belgium, and got in to Zurich Switzerland this morning. Show here tomorrow, then a 16 hour bus ride, with a ferry crossing to Birmingham, England. I left home (Nashville, TN) April 26th, and will get back home June 5th. Not pictured: my workbelt, with flashlight, leatherman, knife, and radio... left it on the bus since I won't need it at the hotel. Also not pictured: my workbox, which has all of my tools, rigging/climbing/safety gear, and an Xbox with some games.

My Suitcase balances with one finger... If I remove the duffel bag, the suitcase gets heavy at the handle.

Also since this tour is ongoing, and I'm in Europe... I left my laptop briefcase at home, and opted for a netbook and small backpack... Cuts down on weight and bulk, since I do not need the extra computing power or screen real estate at this point in the tour. I also use the small backpack sans laptop as a "explorer" pack when roaming around cities on days off. I can carry water, a raincoat, snacks and sundries, as well as carry any souvenirs I purchase, without a big bulky backpack.

more to follow
RB


----------



## RonaldBeal (May 16, 2010)

This is my backpack/day bag/shower bag.
Not pictured are my toiletries... they were already in the bathroom, and I forgot to bring them back for the picture.

Green bag on the left is my laundry bag.
Red bag has three shirts and pants
one blue bag has three socks and underwear
the other blue bag has fleece socks and Pajamas. 
The yellow bag is an Adventure Medical first aid kit.
The small red bag above it has pepto bismal, chap-stick, Listerine, Altoids, and a few other odds and ends.
The black bag on the right has my work shoes
Also pictured; Wet Wipes, Camera case, Cell phone and charger, travel alarm, and boonie hat.


----------



## RonaldBeal (May 16, 2010)

Here is my main suitcase:
First picture is everything packed in, second picture is the expanded contents.

Whats in it;
Starting left to right; top to bottom:
Three open blue bags... One has tee shirts, folded and rolled
One has pants folded and rolled (I prefer REI/Columbia/Northface convertible pants... they dry quickly, and can convert to shorts, cutting down on the amount of cloths i carry when in between seasons.)
One has more pants, mixed with a few pairs of shorts.

Two green mesh bags: One has socks, one has underwear.

Yellow bag: International power adaptors, some computer cables and other gadget accessories.

Brown Bag: My shaving kit. razor, shaving cream, electric trimmer, scissors, etc.

Zip-Loc: double bagged shampoo and conditioner. (I usually take the hotel shampoo and conditioner for showers at the gig, that way I don't have to dry out my personal stuff to pack it up every night)

Speakers are a Logitech Ipod portable speaker system, (with rechargeable battery)

Grey bag is my laundry bag

Coin zip-loc has local European coins (British pounds and pence, Swiss Francs, etc...)

Envelope labled "Euros" has Euro bills and coins

Red rectangle on the right is an Eagle Creek "pack-it" shirt folder... it keeps my nicer day off shirts folded and wrinkle free. Below that is a zippered binder to keep all manner of paperwork in, and on top of that is a small travel/fishing scale so I can make sure my luggage is within airlines specs so I don't het charged 3 arms and 2 legs for overweight bags.

More to follow


----------



## RonaldBeal (May 16, 2010)

Last bits of advise:

I am a big fan of the Eagle Creek "pack-its" stuff... cubes and folders help keep organized, and pack efficiently.

Anything that can leak, will. Double bag it. Bring extra, empty ziploc bags.

When flying, I keep my backpack/day bag as carry on. When an airline looses/delays my luggage, it's nice to have some cloths to change into.

Unless you are spending long periods of time in third world countries, don't carry all the toiletries for a whole tour. One extra of each expendable is fine. When you get low... go to a local store and get more.

Get snacks at a local grocery/pharmacy/convenience store... much cheaper than getting room service/mini-bar from hotels and airports.

Some tours I take a spork, nalgene water bottle, electric in bottle water heater (for making hot water for tea), and some camping food. An inexpensive way to eat on days off when the weather is crappy, good food is a long and expensive cab ride away, and room service just doesn't appeal to you, or is even open. "Heater Meals", MRE's, "Ready Meals", and Mountain House camp food have all stocked my suitcase on occasion.

Hope all of this helps.
Good luck and have fun
RB


----------



## Pie4Weebl (May 16, 2010)

Woah Ronald, that is a pretty in depth layout, thanks. Do you have a good source for all of those little mesh bags, that seems like a great way to organize things. 

Luckily the artist I am going out with has a pretty good rep for taking care of his guys so I might not need all the "wilderness" things.


----------



## avkid (May 16, 2010)

Pie4Weebl said:


> Do you have a good source for all of those little mesh bags, that seems like a great way to organize things.



Eagle Creek Packing Solutions


----------



## RonaldBeal (May 16, 2010)

Pie4Weebl said:


> Do you have a good source for all of those little mesh bags, that seems like a great way to organize things.



I get most of mine at REI... but any place that has adventure travel stuff tends to carry some. Sometimes the travel and luggage stores at the mall also carry it. 

RB


----------



## Hoffer (May 16, 2010)

Pie4Weebl said:


> Hey Guys-
> I have a little survey for those of you who have been on tour. I will be hitting the road this summer for the first time and will be out for a couple months on a bus and I have no clue how much I need to pack and in what sort of quantities.
> 
> Suggestions?


 
I am sooo glad you asked this question. I appreciated all of the answers! Thanks


----------

